# Another TV poll



## Drac (Nov 7, 2008)

M.A.S.H had to be one of my all time series.. But I wasn't always happy with the character changes...


----------



## elder999 (Nov 7, 2008)

No Radar? No Klinger?

NO _Spearchucker Jones_? :lfao:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 7, 2008)

Tough choices! I liked them all. How about the Majors Burns and Winchester? Cross-dressing CPL Klinger vs. the later SGT Klinger?



elder999 said:


> NO Spearchucker Jones?



Bring back Painless Pete!


----------



## Drac (Nov 7, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Tough choices! I liked them all. How about the Majors Burns and Winchester? Cross-dressing CPL Klinger vs. the later SGT Klinger?
> 
> 
> 
> Bring back Painless Pete!


 
Let someone else create a poll for them..This was strickly about the 4 characters mentioned...


----------



## Drac (Nov 7, 2008)

This poll addressed those actors/characters that left the series and were replaced by new actor/characters..No one replaced Spearchucker Jones...Klinger replaced Radar, but Klinger was always there so he wasn not included..When he ( Klinger) stopped wearing dresses fulltime I found his character boring..


----------



## Drac (Nov 7, 2008)

elder999 said:


> NO _Spearchucker Jones_? :lfao:


 
No, he really wasn't around that long...



arnisador said:


> Tough choices! I liked them all. How about the Majors Burns and Winchester?


 
Recently added




arnisador said:


> Bring back Painless Pete!


 
Why???


----------



## elder999 (Nov 7, 2008)

_Radar._


----------



## arnisador (Nov 7, 2008)

Drac said:


> Why???



He was the best-equipped dentist in the army!!!


----------



## Drac (Nov 7, 2008)

arnisador said:


> He was the best-equipped dentist in the army!!!


 
I remember him from the movie...Was he in the TV series???


----------



## arnisador (Nov 7, 2008)

Just the movie, I think.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Nov 7, 2008)

What about Hawkeye he was funny!!

:wah:

And....Maxwell Klinger!!! 

I voted for Trapper he was funny


----------



## Frostbite (Nov 7, 2008)

Father Mulcahy!  He was replaced by a different actor right after the pilot...


----------



## foggymorning162 (Nov 7, 2008)

I liked Potter but don't forget the horse!!!


----------



## Drac (Nov 8, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> What about Hawkeye he was funny!!
> 
> :wah:
> 
> ...


 

Please read post # 5....


----------



## Drac (Nov 8, 2008)

Frostbite said:


> Father Mulcahy! He was replaced by a different actor right after the pilot...


 

You are correct..In the pilot George Morgan played Father Mulcahy..He Morgan didn't leave much of an imprerssion so I had forgotten him...My bad..


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 8, 2008)

I think BJ just brought so much into the show, the witt. Of course that was really the writers doing it.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 8, 2008)

And lets not forget, Prior to coming on full time as Sherman Potter, Harry Morgan played a senile General Steele who payed a Visit to the camp when Henry Blake was still in command.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Nov 8, 2008)

> Please read post # 5....


 
Eh sorry about that one Drac.:cheers:

What I always found interesting in regards to the M.A.S.H. movie 

was the song Suicide is painless was written By Robert Altman's son Mike. I can imagine that dinner conversation.


----------



## donna (Nov 8, 2008)

The character of Margaret was replaced with a different actor from the movie to the series also. I agree it was one of the best series ever made. All the characters grew with the show.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 8, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Eh sorry about that one Drac.:cheers:
> 
> What I always found interesting in regards to the M.A.S.H. movie
> 
> was the song Suicide is painless was written By Robert Altman's son Mike. I can imagine that dinner conversation.


Well if you remember the song was played during Painless' pre-funeral dinner... which iconically was set up to look like the last supper by DaVinci.. Black capsule was of course speed. 

Sally Kellerman played Hot-lips in the movie but I think Loretta's Swit's take on her and growth of the character was definitely better...  Why wasn't she on the poll... Other long time characters though secondary was nurse Kelly Kellye Nakahara (91 episodes) and Igor (68 episodes). Zelmo Zale was replaced by Luther Rizzo. 

Bea Jay Hunnicut was well written to be sure and well played by Mike Farrell who must've had a blast doing the character.  

Always liked Colonel Randall Flagg's appearances (including his first when he showed up at a poker game and asked about everyone's ability to keep a secret... then pointed to Klinger..."what about her?" Which Pat Morita replied "she's my wife"... Later Flagg sat down besides Klinger and looked at him then said... "Hey!... Up close you're a guy!" Klinger answered "Far away too!" :lfao: that always gets me... 

Sidney Freeman was another beloved character that I always enjoyed watching.

The various Asian actors that came and went were always superb, Pat Morita, Mako (in several various roles), Key Luke,  Bob Okazaki,  Chao Li Chi, Sab Shimono, Susan Sakimoto, Frances Fong (Rosie) Rollin Moriyama, Haunani Minn, Tad Horino, Sachiko Penny Lee, Arthur Song, Oksun Kim, Rosalind Chao (Soon Lee -- became Klinger's Wife), Robert Ito, Jack Soo, 
Yuki Shimoda, Johnny Yune, Philip Ahn (yes, Master Kan from Kung Fu) Kimiko Hiroshige, John Fujioka, Momo Yashima, Virginia Ann Lee, James Saito, June Kyoto Lu, Shizuko Hoshi, Leland Sun, Clyde Kusatsu, Noel Toy, 
Soon-Tek Oh, Jerry Fujikawa, Byron Chung, Patrick Adiarte (Ho John), Eileen Saki (also Rosie) Richard Lee-Sung (who starred in 10 episodes) 
(list obtained from IMDB.com of course).... 
These bit/secondary/supporting actors to me, really made the show. Their walk on parts, full or partial stories focused on them helped the primary characters have their true selves revealed. 

Great show without a doubt.

Oh by the way... Andrew Dice Clay appeared in an episode of the show... "Trick Or Treatment"


----------



## Gordon Nore (Nov 8, 2008)

I voted for Potter and Winchester -- they're characters were complex, sometimes unpredictable. In later years a lot of the tension between Hawkeye and Hot Lips dissipated. Hawkeye and Hunnicutt were running an endless Marx Bros style cadence that wore thin for me.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 8, 2008)

Gordon Nore said:


> I voted for Potter and Winchester -- they're characters were complex, sometimes unpredictable. In later years a lot of the tension between Hawkeye and Hot Lips dissipated. Hawkeye and Hunnicutt were running an endless Marx Bros style cadence that wore thin for me.


Yes, but it started with Trapper John MacIntyre, B.J. just picked up where Trap left off.

By the way... found this... The full lyrics to the theme song. 


> Through early morning fog I see
> visions of the things to be
> the pains that are withheld for me
> I realize and I can see...
> ...


----------



## Drac (Nov 9, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> And lets not forget, Prior to coming on full time as Sherman Potter, Harry Morgan played a senile General Steele who payed a Visit to the camp when Henry Blake was still in command.


 
That was a GREAT episode...


----------



## Drac (Nov 9, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Well if you remember the song was played during Painless' pre-funeral dinner... which iconically was set up to look like the last supper by DaVinci.. Black capsule was of course speed.


 
Yes on all observations



MA-Caver said:


> Sally Kellerman played Hot-lips in the movie but I think Loretta's Swit's take on her and growth of the character was definitely better... Why wasn't she on the poll


 
Because she wasnt in the series







MA-Caver said:


> Other long time characters though secondary was nurse Kelly Kellye Nakahara (91 episodes) and Igor (68 episodes). Zelmo Zale was replaced by Luther Rizzo.


 
Yes again..The poll was for principal players





MA-Caver said:


> Bea Jay Hunnicut was well written to be sure and well played by Mike Farrell who must've had a blast doing the character.


 
I was never a big fan of BJ 



MA-Caver said:


> Always liked Colonel Randall Flagg's appearances (including his first when he showed up at a poker game and asked about everyone's ability to keep a secret... then pointed to Klinger..."what about her?" Which Pat Morita replied "she's my wife"... Later Flagg sat down besides Klinger and looked at him then said... "Hey!... Up close you're a guy!" Klinger answered "Far away too!" :lfao: that always gets me...


 
Yes that was among the GREATS..I thought it was someone else that said " That's my wife" to which Dr Freeman said " That's a very interesting joke..






MA-Caver said:


> The various Asian actors that came and went were always superb, Pat Morita, Mako (in several various roles), Key Luke, Bob Okazaki, Chao Li Chi, Sab Shimono, Susan Sakimoto, Frances Fong (Rosie) Rollin Moriyama, Haunani Minn, Tad Horino, Sachiko Penny Lee, Arthur Song, Oksun Kim, Rosalind Chao (Soon Lee -- became Klinger's Wife), Robert Ito, Jack Soo,
> Yuki Shimoda, Johnny Yune, Philip Ahn (yes, Master Kan from Kung Fu) Kimiko Hiroshige, John Fujioka, Momo Yashima, Virginia Ann Lee, James Saito, June Kyoto Lu, Shizuko Hoshi, Leland Sun, Clyde Kusatsu, Noel Toy,
> Soon-Tek Oh, Jerry Fujikawa, Byron Chung, Patrick Adiarte (Ho John), Eileen Saki (also Rosie) Richard Lee-Sung (who starred in 10 episodes)
> (list obtained from IMDB.com of course)....
> These bit/secondary/supporting actors to me, really made the show. Their walk on parts, full or partial stories focused on them helped the primary characters have their true selves revealed. Great show without a doubt.


 


MA-Caver said:


> Oh by the way... Andrew Dice Clay appeared in an episode of the show... "Trick Or Treatment"


 
Musta missed that one..


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 9, 2008)

_



Oh by the way... Andrew Dice Clay appeared in an episode of the show... "Trick Or Treatment"

Click to expand...

_ 
_Mash had a LOT of celebrity guest stars that people don't know about or didnt know of at the time..._

_Leslie Neilson, Ron Howard, Jackie Cooper, Terri Garr, John Ritter, Vincent Price, Ned Beatty, Mako, Pat Morita... I'm sure there were probably even more..._


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 9, 2008)

Drac said:


> > Originally Posted by *MA-Caver*
> >
> >
> > _Sally Kellerman played Hot-lips in the movie but I think *Loretta's Swit's* take on her and growth of the character was definitely better... Why wasn't she on the poll_
> ...


 Swit was who I meant not Kellerman... should've been more specific. 



Drac said:


> Yes that was among the GREATS..I thought it was someone else that said " That's my wife" to which Dr Freeman said " That's a very interesting joke..


It was Morita who was sitting next to Klinger when Flagg asked the question. Sidney I think didn't say anything at that moment because Radar came in to let them know he hit an old Korean guy (was it a thud or a thump?), Of course Morita again had a great line..." Corporal? Was this old guy about 5 foot nothing, somewhere between 50 and 200 years old?"


----------

